# Cowboy Caviar



## chilerelleno (Oct 6, 2019)

The ingredients aren't set in stone.
One or three types of whichever beans you like.
But the traditional are Black Beans, Pintos, Black Eyes, Field Peas and Purple Hulls.
Plus whole kernel corn and/or hominy and fresh Pico de gallo
While it generally remain pretty much the same, no two batches are ever the same.
The biggest question is whether to add Avocado or not.

This batch consisted of,
1 can each Black Eyed Peas, Black Beans and Sweet Corn
3 cups of freshly made Pico de Gallo
Mix well and salt to taste.
Serve as a salad or chunky dip with chips.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks delicious John!!
Al


----------

